# regarding stuck pixels on tv, can they spread eventually ? (purchased a lg 4k)



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey guys, i recently got this 4k SUHD LG tv.
it is the model SJ850v (also known as SJ8500).

overall it is a very good tv, especially for my gaming needs with low input lag on Game mode.

but the gray uniformity could be better. (has mild clouding on black screens.)

but what really bothers me the most now is, while i was cleaning it abit with a microfibrecloth, i noticed this tiny 1 dot stuck pixel.

it is multi colored (RGB) and i am afraid that this could spread and i would want to avoid that.

is there a chance of it spreading ?

(note : i had my n3ds xl since over 2 years now and it came with a stuck pixel and it did not spread, but tvs are different so i wanted to make sure.)
because the tv is not cheap, paid 1000$ for it.

so if it is not safe to keep it , i will go and replace it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2018)

Stuck pixels don't spread.
But try and take it back to the store, see if you can swap it?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Stuck pixels don't spread.
> But try and take it back to the store, see if you can swap it?



thought so !
thanks for the reply mate.

in case no one was gonna reply i was planning to quote you with your username and a few others i know from here ! XD

good to know that it dont spread, my n3ds xl (i know different screen tech etc.) but the stuck pixel has remained the same over the 2 years and did not spread.

alright buddy, so here's the thing , the LG store from my town (the guys there are very nice) the warranty is legit i guess.
because well, first i bought a model for 850$ and took it home (the model was lg uj650v/or also known as uj6500)

and the panel of that thing was just frikkin awful , the 4k image quality was superb but the panel just straight out awful, terrible gray uniformity ,the blacks looked cloudy grey , i could not bear it.

so i went on ahead and called them told them about it, they said sure you can come swap it with another.
and then so i went on ahead and got this SJ850, the panel is 80% better than the previous one.

the blacks are much more black, very little bit greyish clouds overall.
so overall a very good image quality with very low input lag, so it is ideal for gaming.

but then there was this Stuck pixel !!

i could tell them about it, but i am abit too shy, i might be seen as some sort of annoyance XD


and btw. one more thing, they happen to have 1 lg OLED tv,  it is a 4k Oled 55' and costs around the same as the 2nd tv i got now which is the SJ850.
the SJ850 costs 1000$, the oled 1100$.

but well according to him it is not the finest of OLED tv.
and plus it is curved, i am ocd and when i see the curve i come to hate it.

so i am actually torn on what to do, if i go ahead and swap this SJ850 for the same model i maybe might get rid of that stuck pixel, but who know maybe the grey uniformity will not be as good as the one i have right now.

what to do.......


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2018)

I almost wanted to say "get the OLED one" but ew, curved screens.
Well, you could gently massage the screen to get the pixel to be unstuck (tho this can cause more damage if done improperly) or try a pixel fixer.

Anyway, about the colours, any LED and LCD panel and whatever won't display true colours.
OLED and AMOLED are pretty much the only panels that display true black n what not.

The colours in a OLED panel will always reign supreme over LED/LCD.

But eh, I'd say try pixel fixing it.
Sometimes it does make pixels unstuck.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> OLED and AMOLED are pretty much the only panels that display true black n what not.


yeah but trust me there are even alot of OLED tvs that have terrible grey uniformity , where blacks look grey.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> I'd say try pixel fixing it.
> Sometimes it does make pixels unstuck.


you must mean those funny looking videos, i will try to run one on youtube from tv.
but i doubt it will get it unstuck.
but worth a try.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 4, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> yeah but trust me there are even alot of OLED tvs that have terrible grey uniformity , where blacks look grey.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


For it to have the best chance of working, you should leave the pixel fixer running for at least 24 hrs.
It sometimes works, sometimes not.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> yeah but trust me there are even alot of OLED tvs that have terrible grey uniformity , where blacks look grey.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Hmm, also depends on the recording you play on it.
I've been playing a lot of videos on me phone and Vita and yeh, some videos indeed look greyish.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> For it to have the best chance of working, you should leave the pixel fixer running for at least 24 hrs.


no wonder i see many of them are 12-24h.

i wont run it for that long, screw that 1 stuck pixel.
it is 0% visible in general usage.

i will run the seizure video for only 30minutes.
i don't want to torment this beautiful tv.

btw. guys, it is the first time i got to use a 4k tv myself, this one does not have the usual component input on the back.
it has this tiny green input where you stick the adapter (converter) that came with the tv.

i usually use component for my ps2 slim (yes i still sometimes want to play my old school rpgs!)
and anyway here's the thing, the adapter/converter has this green 3.5 mm jack and on the bottom it has 3 sockets?

like they are green/blue/red for you to use with the component cable of your ps2/wii etc.
so i stick them in , and then plug it onto the tv.

Picture comes up just fine !! and looks good, but there is no sound..

so it is basically like this, there is no socket for the other 2 heads of the component cable, the white and red.
now i have no idea how to get the sound to work.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I almost wanted to say "get the OLED one" but ew, curved screens.
> Well, you could gently massage the screen to get the pixel to be unstuck (tho this can cause more damage if done improperly) or try a pixel fixer.
> 
> Anyway, about the colours, any LED and LCD panel and whatever won't display true colours.
> ...


Colors on LCD and OLED should look the same.



leonmagnus99 said:


> Hey guys, i recently got this 4k SUHD LG tv.
> it is the model SJ850v (also known as SJ8500).
> 
> overall it is a very good tv, especially for my gaming needs with low input lag on Game mode.
> ...


I would say exchange it for a new one without the dead pixel. You are paying lots of money for it. So you should get a non defect one.

For an IPS pannel your SJ8500 is in the higher ranking when it comes to back levels.
Though blacks are still not as good as a VA panel. Black uniformity is poor. And Gray uniformity is average.
Usually black uniformity issues is more noticeable on an IPS display but your model had one of the worst.
Turning on Local Dimming can help with some of the uniformity issues but you'll still have some of that blooming.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Colors on LCD and OLED should look the same.
> 
> 
> I would say exchange it for a new one without the dead pixel. You are paying lots of money for it. So you should get a non defect one.
> ...



Difference between OLED and LCD/LED is clearly visable.
Contrast is much much better on OLED.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Difference between OLED and LCD/LED is clearly visable.
> Contrast is much much better on OLED.


Contrast only mostly matters when your viewing in a dark to pitch black environment.
Viewing content in a brighter room and with reflections with ambient light will make blacks differences less noticeable.

With my LED TV in my room blacks show a bit light seeping through when its pitch black.
But when I turn on the lights or view it in the day time, blacks appear black.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I would say exchange it for a new one without the dead pixel. You are paying lots of money for it. So you should get a non defect one.
> 
> For an IPS pannel your SJ8500 is in the higher ranking when it comes to back levels.
> Though blacks are still not as good as a VA panel. Black uniformity is poor. And Gray uniformity is average.
> ...


yeah true, but it is not a dead pixel.

it is a stuck pixel.
and about the blooming that is true too, but it is not too much.
it is defintely bearable.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Contrast only mostly matters when your viewing in a dark to pitch black environment.
> Viewing content in a brighter room and with reflections with ambient light will make blacks differences less noticeable.
> 
> With my LED TV in my room blacks show a bit light seeping through when its pitch black.
> But when I turn on the lights or view it in the day time, blacks appear black.



Even in daylight, OLED is much more superior.
You can deny it by saying sufficient ambient light will bleed it out but it doesn't change the fact that OLED is superior.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Even in daylight, OLED is much more superior.
> You can deny it by saying sufficient ambient light will bleed it out but it doesn't change the fact that OLED is superior.


Colors on both LCD and OLED should look the same when properly calibrated to industry standards.
One should not look more colorful then the other. They should look the same. Thats the point of even having standards.
Is so that your content and colors appear the same no matter what screen your viewing on, to keep your color work consistent.

Modern LCD's are now good enough to produce decent contrast.
Contrast only matters in dark scenes and when viewing in a dark environment.

My CRT produces much better contrast with their deeper blacks than my LCD but they both look the same picture wise.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

damn, now i found another stuck pixel..

there are 2 stuck pixels.
had either not seen or noticed the 2nd one, or it may have just appeared..?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 4, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> and btw. one more thing, they happen to have 1 lg OLED tv,  it is a 4k Oled 55' and costs around the same as the 2nd tv i got now which is the SJ850.
> the SJ850 costs 1000$, the oled 1100$.
> 
> but well according to him it is not the finest of OLED tv.
> ...


Whats the specific model of the OLED?
If you are considering an OLED for its blacks. Contrast isn't the only factor in picture quality.
How much HDR coverage is another factor to consider. Even the best OLED's can't display full HDR coverage. 
And there are LCD's that perfrom just as good or even better than some OLED's.

Here's some information on Contrast if you are considering an OLED.
https://www.rtings.com/tv/tests/picture-quality/contrast-ratio

You won't notice much difference on Bright scenes and stuff with Bright Colorful Content.
There's even someone that asked in the questions why would Microsoft choose a low contrast display to show off their graphics for their video games.
And they answered its because in a bright show floor setting you wont notice the poorer contrast. And they choose it for its wider viewing angle and good input lag. So when choosing your TV it depends on your viewing environment.



leonmagnus99 said:


> damn, now i found another stuck pixel..
> 
> there are 2 stuck pixels.
> had either not seen or noticed the 2nd one, or it may have just appeared..?


I would say just replace it. Try to run one of those stuck pixel picture remover first for a while.


----------



## Viri (Jan 4, 2018)

You make it sound like stuck pixels are cancer.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I would say just replace it. Try to run one of those stuck pixel picture remover first for a while.


hey mate, the 2nd stuck pixel is kind of only visible when i look at it from the sides.
looking straight onto it, i cant see it much.

but when i look at it abit from the side angles, i can then see it, very tiny greenish pixel.

whereas the first stuck pixel i found is visible when i just look at it straight and well it looks bigger than the one i found only recently.

edit: about replacing it, i don't know if i should to be honest.
i have the feeling the 2nd set might have worse grey uniformity/edge bleeding. (btw. mayhap you already know about the issues of the SJ850, the bottom side has that bleeding effect).

the oled model they have is a 1080p i was wrong, it was not a 4k oled.
and it is curved so meh, not an option.

the one i have now is pretty good for gaming, i am sure i will get used to that blooming effect (it is very mild compared to the uj650 model).
and i will forget about the stuck pixel and the other very tiny stuck pixel very soon.

so i might just keep it *sigh*


----------



## SG854 (Jan 4, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> hey mate, the 2nd stuck pixel is kind of only visible when i look at it from the sides.
> looking straight onto it, i cant see it much.
> 
> but when i look at it abit from the side angles, i can then see it, very tiny greenish pixel.
> ...


Do you have the option to view the display before you buy? To power it on and see if it has any stuck pixels.
I guess your going to have to get use to it if you decide to keep it. Just run some more pixel unstick videos.

Here's some information about your models picture quality.
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/sj8500

And calibration settings to get the best picture out of your display.
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/sj8500/settings

When it comes to White balance settings its usually not good to copy other peoples settings.
Since even the same model can give different results. They usually calibrate one display at factory and apply a generic profile to all displays of the same model.
But because parts can vary, even with same model, copying white balance may or may not be accurate. The only way to achieve accurate white balance/accurate colors is to hire a professional or buy a color analyzer meter and do the calibration yourself, rather than copying other peoples settings.

But its usually recommended not to do either because they can be very expensive. And most modern displays have presets that can get you close to accurate colors. And most people wont notice much accuracy difference if you choose the correct preset compared to hiring a professional. Hiring a professional or doing it yourself with a meter is only needed if you want extreme precision. But it wont make a huge difference on modern displays. Just choose right preset, tweak using the recommended settings, and your good to go.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Just choose right preset, tweak using the recommended settings, and your good to go


hey mate, thanks for the links.
i already sort of checked the TV on rtings before even getting it.

and i usually like to calibrate TV, i always use warm temperature settings to get close to that rec709 thing and every post processing picture settings turned off for low input lag.
game mode, and or changing the input to pc.(but it makes the picture quality wear down, so i keep it in game mode with game picture preset etc.)

it is good overall, i managed to rub the blooming away.
not all of it though!

but dang ,it looks so much better now , thankfully.
and the edge bleeding is kind of gone too now, i hope it wont come back.

if it does, I'll rub it harder next time X'D ..

too broke for an oled tv, even for this tv i only paid less than half of it, my big bro paid the rest.

and well, I'm pleased with it overall.
have it already wall mounted by myself took alot of work.

and i really get tired thinking of swapping for the 3rd time.
so i am thinking of just keeping it and being happy with it despite having that stuck pixel and the other very tiny stuck pixel.

why is a tv with a stuck pixel called a defective though?
will it go bad/worse in the long run...?

i hope not..


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 5, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> hey mate, the 2nd stuck pixel is kind of only visible when i look at it from the sides.
> looking straight onto it, i cant see it much.
> 
> but when i look at it abit from the side angles, i can then see it, very tiny greenish pixel.
> ...


It shouldn't have worse gray uniformity/edge bleeding. The screens are all made after the same specs and probably in the same factory by the same machines. I think it's worth getting it replaced as soon as possible, if you're anything like me that stuck pixel is going to bother you to no end.


leonmagnus99 said:


> no wonder i see many of them are 12-24h.
> 
> i wont run it for that long, screw that 1 stuck pixel.
> it is 0% visible in general usage.
> ...


30 mins isn't going to fix it, I really recommend you leave it for 24 hours. Do it when you're away from home for a day. But for now at least run it overnight and see if that helps.

There's probably another 3.5mm jack for the white and red, so you'll need a 3.5mm to 2xRCA adapter if one didn't come with the TV.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 5, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> There's probably another 3.5mm jack for the white and red, so you'll need a 3.5mm to 2xRCA adapter if one didn't come with the TV.


yep !

i had to use the other optical thingie, the yellow one, i just simply plugged in the red and white onto that and put it into the back of the tv.
and bam sound + video all good.

and man, i think i will just keep the tv.
i will forget about the pixel just as i did on my n3ds xl.

as long as it don't spread i wont have to worry.
i am amazed by the picture quality of this tv.

and it has amazing low input lag , so fast.
and i got rid of the edge bleeding by just rubbing it gently in circular motion for 20seconds.

just hoping that it wont come back.
and well, like i said.

the other of the same unit i could get replaced might have worse issues.
so i plan to keep this one and see how it goes, i have warranty on it , so in case something happens to it i might be able to return it.

i did not ask them whether the warranty also gets me to swap it directly with another unit, but it has 1year warranty.
and i guess what they would do for me after a couple of months of using, they might not swap but try to 'fix' it i guess.

i want to keep it for the great picture quality + very low input lag which is so amazing for gaming.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 5, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> yep !
> 
> i had to use the other optical thingie, the yellow one, i just simply plugged in the red and white onto that and put it into the back of the tv.
> and bam sound + video all good.
> ...


You are probably right about that last part. With things like stuck pixels it's best to get it replaced right away, since they'll usually replace it for you on the spot. If the TV is a few months old they probably won't want to do that. That's why I recommend to get it replaced ASAP.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 5, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You are probably right about that last part. With things like stuck pixels it's best to get it replaced right away, since they'll usually replace it for you on the spot. If the TV is a few months old they probably won't want to do that. That's why I recommend to get it replaced ASAP.



yeah but the next set could just as well have a stuck pixel or 2 or 3...

and guess what , i just now turned on my 1080p LG lb65v tv and i found it has blooming and i never noticed it up until i closely looked for it XDDD

and guess what, i found a stuck pixel on it as well looks greenish.
and it has probably been there for a a year or maybe since i got it 3-4years ago.

and yes mate, if i want it swapped it has to be within the first 2 weeks.
i already had 1 swapped 2days ago ,if you read the thread you will know what i mean, i got another model and it was just awful with the blooming , there was just too much on it and dse.

but the one i have with the pixel stuck issue is quite amazing, and the thing is , i have it already wall mounted and all my cables in and updated the tv and everything is good.
my worry is the next set could be worse, and the other thing is, i am just tired to do all the work again with the wall mounting/cable management etc.

lastly for good measure , i just want to ask again, is there a chance of a stuck pixel spreading itself? if not ,then this tv is a keeper for me.
thx


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 5, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> yeah but the next set could just as well have a stuck pixel or 2 or 3...
> 
> and guess what , i just now turned on my 1080p LG lb65v tv and i found it has blooming and i never noticed it up until i closely looked for it XDDD
> 
> ...


People already answered that question, no it's not gonna spread.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 5, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> People already answered that question, no it's not gonna spread.


just for good measure, that's sweet then.

i can live with a stuck pixel on this 4k xD

thanks for the help mate, appreciate it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 5, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> and the thing is , i have it already wall mounted and all my cables in


Live with the dead pixel, the alternative seem too much of a PITA.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 5, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Live with the dead pixel, the alternative seem too much of a PITA.


yep, pita meaning ?

googled and found out ..

pain in the arse ehhh XD

you are right, i will get used to the one pixel x)


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 9, 2018)

@sarkwalvein @The Real Jdbye @DinohScene @SG854 

hey ya guys, had to quote ya'll hope you have some spare time to read this 'little' issue of mine on this very same tv (with the pixel).

anyways, it is not about the small pixel this time, it is about the clouding /blooming edge bleeding and whatever else they call it.
it seems LED/LCD tvs all suffer from this fate, some have major clouding etc. some have minor some have in between.

the set i have now has the in between amount i guess..
it is only noticeable when i watch a movie OR when i game and there are some dark scenes/loading screens and so on..

my previous TVs had this too but not the amount of this one has..
and now i am going OCD about it, there is a Local Dimming feature in this LG set and when set to high it darkens those corners (the right bottom/top corners are the worst with clouding).

anyways, they have another set at their shop, when i was there some days ago i told them to turn off all the lights (there are hundreds in their shop, so it is hard to see any clouding XD).

they turned them off for me, i checked the other set of the same tv there, it had a stuck pixel as well (a completely red one?)
but i think it had abit less clouding, but then again i was thinking "Yo eff it, what if i take this home and then in my dark room setting it all up and then bam it has actually the equal or maybe even more clouding"

so what i thought of doing atm. is i will try my best to get used to it, because the tv is really exceptional for Gaming as it has a ridiculously low input lag.
at 15ms according to rtings.

and plus this tv is not even mine, i bought it for my other brother, but i will be using it for a while, and when i think about my brother he is not OCD at all and he wont notice that clouding unless i pointed it out for him. 

he watches alot of series etc. so i guess i will jus tell him to keep local dimming on in his case.

as for me , what do you guys think about local dimming ? sometimes it distracts me to be honest and well, i feel like it adds to input lag, so i keep it off.

i will just use the energy saver option of the tv to darken the tv and make the clouds more bearable.

(also i tried rubbing it was no help, but i have not tried unscrewing the screws to lessen the pressure on the tv, but the tv is very thin so i do not know if it is a good idea to loosen the screws..)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> @sarkwalvein @The Real Jdbye @DinohScene @SG854
> 
> hey ya guys, had to quote ya'll hope you have some spare time to read this 'little' issue of mine on this very same tv (with the pixel).
> 
> ...


I would say bear with the "blooming".

Regarding technology, due to how LCD works, everything with a backlight (LED, fluorescent or whatever) will have blooming. That include TN, IPS, whatever type of LCD.

OLED/AMOLED technology doesn't have this problem, so if you are ok selling a kidney or two and you really want to avoid blooming, I guess you could try a quality AMOLED panel.

Regarding "local dimming", well, I don't really know.
In the one hand, I know that there are some expensive top tier systems with over 64 zones of independent local dimming, in the other hand my 4K TV set has "one zone", thus you could say its "local" dimming option is more of a global one.
In this case I hate "local" dimming, as it makes the whole screen go brighter and darker in stupid ways, as e.g., if I am watching a movie with subtitles, every time a subtitle is displayed the whole screen goes brighter to support the high intensity of the subtitle text, it is awful.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> OLED/AMOLED technology doesn't have this problem, so if you are ok selling a kidney or two and you really want to avoid blooming, I guess you could try a quality AMOLED panel.


oh yeh they are that much pricey hahaha i will bear with the blooming thank you.



sarkwalvein said:


> In this case I hate "local" dimming, as it makes the whole screen go brighter and darker in stupid ways, as e.g., if I am watching a movie with subtitles, every time a subtitle is displayed the whole screen goes birghter to support the high intensity of the subtitle text, it is awful.



and yep same issue here with local dimming..
does your set have blooming too ? Q-Q


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> and yep same issue here with local dimming..
> does your set have blooming too ? Q-Q


It has some blooming, yeah, but I think my eyes have kind of adapted, because lately I don't notice it unless I try.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2018)

Unfotunately, that's indeed how LCD works yeh.

OLED is the future, but it significantly loses colour intensity after a year or 2.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> It has some blooming, yeah, but I think my eyes have kind of adapted, because lately I don't notice it unless I try.


glad to know , when i tested out the lg i was using previously it has blooming too not that much.
but when i focus on it ,it has some on every corner every edge of the panel.

so i was like shoot , i never noticed this before XD
i guess one can get used to it all, i will try getting used to mine.

(mine for now, and when i can't deal with it , i will tell my bro to bring me the tv he is using atm. a 55' Samsung 1080p 2014 model i believe ,i think it has a decent enough screen and most likely less blooming).

well, will see how it goes.
i still owe the LG store 200$.. (which my bro will pay).

the set cost 1000$ , tvs this expensive should really be perfect, screw all the TV manufacturers, most of them produce tons of shitty ass panels to be honest.
LG/Sammy/Sony etc.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 10, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> glad to know , when i tested out the lg i was using previously it has blooming too not that much.
> but when i focus on it ,it has some on every corner every edge of the panel.
> 
> so i was like shoot , i never noticed this before XD
> ...


Reference displays can be up in the $5,000 US dollars for a 17-inch, to $45,000 for 30-inch, 4K and HDR. So no. A $1,000 one would not be perfect.
And even the $45,000 one can't cover the full HDR Rec.2020 standard. There are no display's that exist's right now that can.

https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-monitors/cat-oledmonitors/

For SDR you can get a reference display that was sold to consumers for $3,000, the Pioneer Kuro Plasma KRP 500m.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-Ku...478115&hash=item44067e0944:g:ZGEAAOSw6YtZVIMm

These are hard to get since they stopped producing plasma's. Volt modifying this display can give you black levels at 0 nits, and give the same infinite contrast OLED's give. Its superior to OLED tech, and since its reference its what all displays try to match including OLED's. So no. Not even for SDR, $1,000 wont get you a good display in a big size, let alone 4K and HDR.



leonmagnus99 said:


> @sarkwalvein @The Real Jdbye @DinohScene @SG854
> 
> hey ya guys, had to quote ya'll hope you have some spare time to read this 'little' issue of mine on this very same tv (with the pixel).
> 
> ...



On my LCD there is clouding, but it goes away when lights are turned on. You can probably set up dim lights for night time viewing.
And having another light source, other than your TV to light the room, will make viewing your display be easier on you eyes. This is usually the set up for people with non perfect black displays. It makes blacks appear deeper. It'll be kind of like movie theater setup where they have dim lights all around.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Unfotunately, that's indeed how LCD works yeh.
> 
> OLED is the future, but it significantly loses colour intensity after a year or 2.


On my display clouding is hardly noticeable.

I have many LCD's in my house, all with varying black uniformity, but my main one black uniformity is excellent. With no Clouding or Flashlighting issues.
Compare that to leonmagnus99 display, and you can see a huge difference.

My display
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/h6203

leon's
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/sj8500

So black uniformity isn't a huge limitation on LCD tech.
LCD's can have great Contrast and Uniformity. Like my particular display has. It really depends on the display you have.
My display has no local dimming, but I don't really care because blacks and uniformity on my display is good.

Its not 4K or HDR but I have no use for those right now.
And for a $500 mid range tv, which is cheaper than other displays on the high end, its picture is pretty good.



leonmagnus99 said:


> @sarkwalvein @The Real Jdbye @DinohScene @SG854
> 
> hey ya guys, had to quote ya'll hope you have some spare time to read this 'little' issue of mine on this very same tv (with the pixel).
> 
> ...



You can also try to massage your display to improve uniformity.
Or you can loosen your display screw's to fix flashlighting.

Heres some information on that.
https://www.rtings.com/tv/tests/picture-quality/black-uniformity-clouding-flashlighting


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


> You can also try to massage your display to improve uniformity.
> Or you can loosen your display screw's to fix flashlighting.


hey mate, thanks.
already tried the massage fix.

it helped a 'bit' there is only a big amount on the right bottom corner, the rest of the screen is not distracting as much.

as for loosening screws, i tried the ones on the back and it did nothing, and so i think that those screws are only for the cover of the back.

i would have to loosen the screws of the panel itself after taking off the cover i guess.

i will only do this though after i am certain that i will indeed 100% be keeping this set.
for now i will wait until another week or two.

if it does not get better i might be forced to ask the LG shop to get it fixed for me or replace it (apparently some tvs need to get warm etc. so giving it time is wise, i will do this).

anyways, i have the feeling all the LG Led tvs of this year have awful black uniformity.
it has superb lag input for gaming.

and i hate local dimming so i wont ever use it to 'deepen the blacks' LD is way too distracting,it is worse than clouding/banding.

i will play with the backlight settings later tonight and see if i can get the bottom corner to look abit better.
there is also an energy saving option which dims the screen quite alot and gets rid of the clouding (but then the panel looks too dark even with backlight up to 100).

so i will try other things, and i do have those led light strips sticked onto the back of my tv.
i generally like those, i never knew they could help with getting 'better blacks' though after i saw some video on youtube a while back.

i dont believe it helps.

anyways i hope it gets better.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 11, 2018)

@sarkwalvein @DinohScene @SG854

Holy sheep guys, had to quota ya fellas again because..

the CLOUDING Is nearly ALL gone.
70% of it.

especially in the bottom right corner it was bothering me the most.

the trick to it ??
it was not rubbing/loosening the screws.

i simply turned on my AC and set it to warm air and i turned it to where my tv is mounted on wall.

and left it on for over 10hours and just now i turn on my TV and see the magic.

now the panel is much more uniform and i sincerely hope it stays this way Whoo!

here are some pics on before and after :

before






after


----------



## SG854 (Jan 12, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> @sarkwalvein @DinohScene @SG854
> 
> Holy sheep guys, had to quota ya fellas again because..
> 
> ...


Wow thats cool. I might have to try out this technique. How did you find out the AC trick?


----------



## barryhass (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait, you just used heat to repair the damaged pixels? I didn't know heat even affected that stuff. I wonder if it would work for my laptop monitor with a cigar butt sized hole on it...


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 12, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Wow thats cool. I might have to try out this technique. How did you find out the AC trick?


i read somewhere some dude mentioning hair dryer fan onto the tv.

and so i was thinking i should try to let the warm air of my AC hit directly onto my tv , that kind of helped alot.
now there is only abit of visible clouding on the bottom left side of my tv.

and i am hopeful that ,that will also go away eventually.


----------

